# Elk Mountain, Inc is looking for Reps



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*hey reps*

Heys guy's you really need to jump on this product it is awesome. The Elk Mountain Slip System will be a great blind and decoy setup, for those times when you are stalking and need a quick setup. The turkey decoy setup is going to be great for turkey hunting, and if you get caught in rain storm, The Elk Mountain Slip System has you covered. This is an A+ product. reps grap this one as one of your prize sellers. go to their website and check it out. and you can use it as a trekking pole on those long hikes up and down hillsides and mountains. i also believe that deer,elk,pronghorn decoys are going to be a hit also, and for the waterfowlers they have them covered as well with their canada goose decoy and a good selection of camo patterns too. i for one believe these guy's have scored an awesome product and it will go far. give Jeff or Cory a shout, two great guy's to deal with and i believe two down to earth hunters, that will work with you ayway they can.
Grab this product for your line up while you can. Good job Cory and Jeff :thumbs_up


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I just sold my ground blind a couple days ago. i just couldn't stay in it long enough and it was harder for me to lug around being partially disabled. This is exactly what I've been looking for. I spot and stalk Mule deer and Turkey in Open desert terrains. This is way lighter that a 19 pound ground blind. :thumbs_up


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Pretty Cool;

Woulde love to try that on Antelope..Any videos of some spot and Stalk with the system??


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great! PM Sent


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> Pretty Cool;
> 
> Woulde love to try that on Antelope..Any videos of some spot and Stalk with the system??


We have a guy from TNT Outdoors that is getting a system to video an Antelope Hunt for the Show. Unfortunately, they said it won't be out until next year. We didn't get it out for Antelope last season, but I'm sure we'll get some video as soon as the season opens up. I truly believe this system is the bomb for bowhunting Antelope.

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Release date, please?. :thumbs_up


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Double S,

The first 1000 are being shipped out early next week, and we should receive by end of February or early March.

Send me a PM with your contact info, and I'll make sure we reserve you a system. 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

elkmtngear said:


> We have a guy from TNT Outdoors that is getting a system to video an Antelope Hunt for the Show. Unfortunately, they said it won't be out until next year. We didn't get it out for Antelope last season, but I'm sure we'll get some video as soon as the season opens up. I truly believe this system is the bomb for bowhunting Antelope.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff


Jeff, your system looks like it would be a blast to try on speed goats. If your looking for someone to try it out (possibly video) and do a review let me know. Take care and congrats on a good idea.. Alan


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

elkmtngear said:


> Hey Double S,
> 
> The first 1000 are being shipped out early next week, and we should receive by end of February or early March.
> 
> ...


Jeff.

Thank you. please reserve one in my name. PM coming your way. I've been waiting for a product like this for awhile. Lightwieght, Plus a trekking pole and a little camera mount ?. Fantasitc!.

Simon


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Product bump.


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

acridlon said:


> Jeff, your system looks like it would be a blast to try on speed goats. If your looking for someone to try it out (possibly video) and do a review let me know. Take care and congrats on a good idea.. Alan


 Thanks Alan! We will certainly be looking to collect some You Tube videos when the season opens up, hopefully we will have some good turkey vids out there by then. 

Best Wishes,
Jeff


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Friendly Bump.:thumbs_up


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Some slipcover patterns, more available at http://www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

I'd really like to try the Antelope set up this fall !!!
That has got to be more hunter friendly than my homemade plywood decoy.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Spikealot said:


> I'd really like to try the Antelope set up this fall !!!
> That has got to be more hunter friendly than my homemade plywood decoy.


LOL, at least you won't get worn out as quickly, it's only a little over 2 pounds with a decoy cover on! 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

elkmtngear said:


> LOL, at least you won't get worn out as quickly, it's only a little over 2 pounds with a decoy cover on!
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff


Yeah- I will be ordering one - and maybe a turkey cover too...


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning bump. :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Lunch Bump. Any more Exciting news for us? :darkbeer:


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Good news for us is, we are expecting our first shipment the first week of March!

The bad news is, some hunters in the South seem to be going around shooting decoys and people :embara:

We are recommending camo covers in the South, or thickly vegetated regions. It's just not good common sense to use the decoys as concealment in those conditions. Or, just slip another cover over the back, and use it as a freestanding 3D decoy for treestanding, turkeys, etc. 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is a product video that we were looping at the ATA Show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ObxLivRT18


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

good promo video


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Sweet Demo Video. I can't wait to get my Order in.


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

looks like a gret product! could have used one many times to coax bulls hung up coming across open areas.


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

bb11 said:


> looks like a gret product! could have used one many times to coax bulls hung up coming across open areas.


Thanks bb11, we are hoping for a very successful launch of these products.

I can tell you from experience, that the elk decoys will bring bulls into bow range

You can also use the system as a shield with the decoy on to walk around elk, or advance your position on them. This technique is recommended for bow season only, of course. The clip of the Roosevelt elk in our video was filmed from 15 yards, the entire herd came running in to look at the decoy, which was just to the right of the cameraman.

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump this up. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump.


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks to everyone's support here at AT. We still need product Reps for many States, please take a moment to review our products at:
http://www.elkmtngear.com

Looking forward to a productive upcoming Turkey season using our products

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*yes*



elkmtngear said:


> Good news for us is, we are expecting our first shipment the first week of March!
> 
> The bad news is, some hunters in the South seem to be going around shooting decoys and people :embara:
> 
> ...


yes guy's please use some common sense in the use of the system, these slip cover system will have a warning disclaimer sewn in that will say please use caution during gun season's. i believe i heard that correctly from from cory.
these slip cover system's are going to be an awesome system when used properly, and with the thoughts of useing them like any other decoy system during gun season's. i have gotten first hand look at the elk mountain slip cover system and i am repin them personally and they are very awsome product. so guy's get your dealers to carry this product, and get them to sign up as dealer for it. and dealers, check with them to find out who your reps are and get this product in your shops. this product is light weight and very useful for different situations. an A+ product.
Jeff could not have said it better, please use with common sense, while useing the decoy slip covers.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :star:


----------

